# Replacing Hose on Fluval 305



## mjenner (17 Feb 2009)

Hi Everyone,

As part of my Tank refurb, whilst I've got the filter off and the tank empty I want to try and replace the cruddy ribbed hoses on my Fluval 305 that everyone moans about, however I'm paranoid about introducing a leak and I haven't seen too much written about it apart from the occasional moan in an unrelated thread.

Initially, I'm looking to do this to make it easier to route the hoses (the fluval ones are a little too short by a matter of inches, very frustrating), but I'm also thinking about adding inline heating/CO2 at some point in the future.

I've got the hose off of the aqua-stop connector, but I've noticed that the hose has a glued-on rubber connector that fits over the nozzle on the aqua-stop that the hose nut comes up to press on and create a solid seal when it's screwed together.  My original plan was to get some tubing the right diameter and force it onto the nozzle (with the help of some hot water) and then maybe use a jubilee clip to keep it on (more for peace of mind than anything else).

What I was wondering was, has anyone got first-hand experience of this replacement, was it successful?  Also, have people been successful in using the nut to lock the hose on, or have people needed to use jubilee clips to secure the piping?

Finally, after measuring the nozzles, I think I need 14mm internal diameter hose, is this a standard size or is it something nasty and propriatary that would need adaptors?

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## TLH (18 Feb 2009)

I've seen people using Eheim hose on Fluvals by just pushing it on. What size tube though I couldn't say but they just did away with the nuts.


----------



## Dan Crawford (18 Feb 2009)

Hi mate, i just use any filter hose, generally clear. Just heat up the first 1" or so of hose in boiling water and force it over the manifolds. The nuts should screw up and tighten over the hose providing you've push it on enough.


----------



## mjenner (18 Feb 2009)

Cheers,

Just wanted a little confirmation, going to buy the hose at the weekend but was worrying that it might not be thick enough to grip on the nuts when they screw down.  If the nuts bite on the hose properly, I think I won't worry about the jubilee clips.

Hmm, now to see if I can manage to afford an in-line heater at the same time .

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Feb 2009)

Done this myself on a Fluval 204.  Only problem is you need to replace the outlet/inlet as the standard fluval setup doesn't suit silicone tubing (gets crimped going over the tank edge).  I bought Eheim installation kits and had no problems


----------



## mjenner (18 Feb 2009)

Ah, exactly the kind of gotchas I was hoping this thread might bring-out!   I was thinking of getting an eheim spray-bar anyway, will have to investigate that when I get the new hose! 

At least I've got a little more time until I have to set the tank back up to consider these things  (my order for my hi-lite T5 lighting has been delayed... tubes aren't in stock  ) but you've got to look on th bright side of things I guess...


----------



## mjenner (18 Feb 2009)

Hmm, actually, the eheim intake/outlet sets look a lot better than the Fluval ones, might clear the side of the tank without pushing up the lid at the back of my tank (Juwel Rio 125), the fluval hose guides pushed the lid up a little which didn't look THAT great... (admittedly by 1-2mm, but it annoyed the perfectionist in me...) 

Link to the eheim intake/outlets:

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=666
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1773


----------



## mjenner (22 Feb 2009)

Well, I carried out the switch-over yesterday, and so far so good!   I went with the Eheim spray-bar and inlet pipe, I managed to use the strainer from the Eheim kit by using the rubber-bit from the old Fluval hose to connect it and I've modded the spray-bar inlet to help me position it how I liked it.

I jubilee-clipped the hose on to the inlet and outlet at the tank end for extra safety but the hose was wide enough to be gripped by the connector nuts at the filter end.

Thanks for your help, fingers crossed it all works properly when I finally fill the tank!


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Feb 2009)

cool, let us know how you get on.


----------



## JohnC (26 Feb 2009)

Hi,

I've not done my 405 hosing yet as i'm waiting on Ed's reactor (no rush Ed btw) but i've already got some eheim syphon tubing which i am pretty much sure will fit with some hot water to soften the ends.

Best Regards,

John


----------



## StevenA (17 May 2009)

Just seen this thread as I'm thinking of changing the pipes on my 305 too. I've had a look at the AE intake/outlet fittings, but would I need this hose http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/EHEIM-12-16mm...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Or this one http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/EHEIM-9-12mm-...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Or does'nt it really matter? Just want to make sure I get the right ones for the Fluval 305. Any help would be much apreciated


----------



## JohnC (18 May 2009)

i looks identical to the stuff i have.

p.s but ive not actually fitted mine yet.


----------



## StevenA (20 May 2009)

I think the hoses on the 305 are 17mm, so hopefully the 12/16mm should be ok. Can someone confirm this please, or should I get the 16/22mm?  :?


----------



## JohnC (20 May 2009)

Tourney said:
			
		

> I think the hoses on the 305 are 17mm, so hopefully the 12/16mm should be ok. Can someone confirm this please, or should I get the 16/22mm?  :?



I can't directly confirm but the 16mm hose warmed in some hot water till soft should squeeze over a 17mm end surely......


----------



## StevenA (20 May 2009)

You obviously mean the 16mm ID 22 OD hose?


----------



## JohnC (20 May 2009)

Tourney said:
			
		

> You obviously mean the 16mm ID 22 OD hose?



yeah,

*edit - checking sommit. yeah, thats deffo what ive got.


----------

